# Star Forts the grand tour



## JWW427 (Sep 14, 2020)

Feast your eyes on dozens of 16th and 17th century etchings of forts and star cities.
The star civilization lives!

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-01-16 04:28:39Reaction Score: 0


How did they get such great aerial perspective?!
Amazing! Fantabulous!
Definitely seems like population keeps being an issue, whether fostered or fomented or people just have no control.
People, people, people!!!


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-01-16 04:47:47Reaction Score: 1


Antigravity airships using Unified Field Theory torsion physics propulsion.
As old as the hills...

The towns may not have housed that many people. Whats amazing is the sheer size and expense of the star enclosures for just a few houses.
No thats some technology!


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-01-16 11:30:55Reaction Score: 0


The smaller non-symmetrical ones can be easily considered what they claim them to be, fortifications. Very impressive and hard to understand how they were built but just fortifications.

However, it is the symmetry, the size, the canals around them, the lack of construction documentation, the empty central spaces you mentioned and the global distribution of the others that make them Uber-eerie.

I wonder if this shows a different age of construction, either advancement in technology or copying the older perfect ones without much success.

The ones on the rivers with the bigger and smaller parts on either bank look as if the ground cracked and separated, which allowed a flow of water to pass and become a river. Did the rivers attract the starfort builders or did the energy activity in starforts create the rivers?


JWW427 said:


> Feast your eyes on dozens of 16th and 17th century etchings of forts and star cities.


Any videos about what is a starfort like inside?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SasararaDate: 2020-01-16 13:45:37Reaction Score: 1


I grew up playing in a star fort. Fort Pickens, on pensacola beach. There are rows of concrete rooms inside. Some of the rooms are full of cannon balls. I was told as a child that the Indian Geronimo was held prisoner there. There is a camp ground at Fort Pickens. The inside of the Fort has been closed up now but the outside is still beautiful, not to mention it is located on one the the most beautiful beaches on earth.


----------

